# Fruits with low sorbital



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello.

To help with my constipation ,I eat two pears aday with the peel.One for breakfast,the other luchtime .

Questions,Im aware the sorbital can cause loose stools(which I have sometimes,but the leakage after is an issue),so is there a fruit with lower sorbital then pears,which would keep things moving/firm & soft?

Also ,is eating two pears in 4 hours a bad thing?,should I space them out more?. All should I peel at least one ?

Thank you as always


----------

